# photo eye on an LB



## LTH306 (Feb 1, 2011)

i know you cant do joints in LB's but someone had said you can if you have your photo eye installed on an LB...i cant find anything to back this up, anyone herd anything like this???


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

LTH306 said:


> i know you cant do joints in LB's but someone had said you can if you have your photo eye installed on an LB...i cant find anything to back this up, anyone herd anything like this???


 

You can make joints if the LB is marked with it's CU IN. That's NEC, don't know your code


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

LTH306 said:


> i know you cant do joints in LB's but someone had said you can if you have your photo eye installed on an LB...i cant find anything to back this up, anyone herd anything like this???


Use a VXJ box


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

You can make joints in the lb


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used one of these when I needed height over a roof so the eye pointed toward the southern sky..

Plenty of room for (3) wire nuts..


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

B4T - They're Canadians, they use that CEC.

If he just waits a couple of more days won't have to worry about darkness! We, up in the frozen north, are getting our daylight back!

Astronomy

Sunrise:*7:29 AM* AKDT
Sunset:*8:40 PM* AKDT

Length of Day:13h 10m
*Tomorrow will be 5m 46s longer*.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

We used the rigid condulet , which we called "straights" for almost all the photo cells for lights at the plant I worked at. Sometimes a Condulet FD2 box was used........


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> B4T - They're Canadians, they use that CEC.
> 
> If he just waits a couple of more days won't have to worry about darkness! We, up in the frozen north, are getting our daylight back!
> 
> ...


 Actually any conduit body marked with an area is allowed to be used as a splice point so Photo eyes can be installed in C fittings. the challenge is related to bonding as the fitting will not have a bonding terminal even in Canada Eh!


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have used one of these when I needed height over a roof so the eye pointed *toward the southern sky*..


 Please spin that thang 180 degrees. Aim photocells north so they can detect the reflected light of the north sky and so they’re not affected by the east-west exposure or degraded by intense southern exposure.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mshea said:


> Actually any conduit body marked with an area is allowed to be used as a splice point so Photo eyes can be installed in C fittings. the challenge is related to bonding as the fitting will not have a bonding terminal even in Canada Eh!


I have never seen a PC with a ground wire. I would just run three wires and be done. The condulet is bonded by the metal conduit it is attached to.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> I have never seen a PC with a ground wire. I would just run three wires and be done. The condulet is bonded by the metal conduit it is attached to.


 Yes you are correct the body if mounted on a raceway is bonded I have seen C fittings as the adaptor from a raceway to a Liquid tight and the contractor forgot the bonding wire . we let him drill and tap for a machine screw stud to bond the equipment beyond the C fitting. LT is not approved for bonding and a suplemental bond wire must be installed inside the raceway.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The Lightman said:


> Please spin that thang 180 degrees. Aim photocells north so they can detect the reflected light of the north sky and so they’re not affected by the east-west exposure or degraded by intense southern exposure.


The people were complaining the lights came on too soon when I had it pointed north.. :no:


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mshea said:


> Yes you are correct the body if mounted on a raceway is bonded I have seen C fittings as the adaptor from a raceway to a Liquid tight and the contractor forgot the bonding wire . we let him drill and tap for a machine screw stud to bond the equipment beyond the C fitting. LT is not approved for bonding and a suplemental bond wire must be installed inside the raceway.


I needed a ground bar but the one I had was too long so I cut it. It looked great but I was told that it want listed to be cut.  Why then is it ok to drill and tap a condulet?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Id like to see it in writing saying you cant cut a ground bar, and also where it states that you can drill and tap a condulet.


----------



## randy.wagner (Jun 21, 2011)

Bell box is an alternative, with your bonding okay.


----------



## Titing Galit (Jun 7, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Id like to see it in writing saying you cant cut a ground bar, and also where it states that you can drill and tap a condulet.


 You can cut ground bars. I've done it so I know it's possible.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

B4T said:


> The people were complaining the lights came on too soon when I had it pointed north.. :no:


Point it west then, or northwest, or something like that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Titing Galit said:


> You can cut ground bars. I've done it so I know it's possible.


So who made you god?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Id like to see it in writing saying you cant cut a ground bar


I'm assuming there's a listing violation involved there.



TOOL_5150 said:


> and also where it states that you can drill and tap a condulet.


IMO it's no different then drilling mounting holes or K/O's in any other box. Others will argue it violates the listing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm assuming there's a listing violation involved there.


According to UL it is the responsibility of the AHJ to determine if the field modifications are enough to either fail the installation or ask UL to come out and do a field evaluation. 

So basically if the AHJ is good with it you are all set.



> IMO it's no different then drilling mounting holes or K/O's in any other box. Others will argue it violates the listing.


If that 'other' is the AHJ you could have a problem.

That said I have drilled holes in conduit bodies for mounting or draining.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So basically if the AHJ is good with it you are all set.


I just cut them straight and file the end nice and no one notices :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I just cut them straight and file the end nice and no one notices :laughing:


I keep a few large GE type ground bars in the van, I cut them to the size I want and think nothing of mounting them in any brand and type equipment.

I back out two of the terminal screws, drill them out all the way through and use those holes to either nut and bolt it or tap and thread it to the enclosure.


----------

